# Tree Safety/pesticides



## JML72 (May 24, 2013)

Hope this is the right place to ask this. Does anyone know about the safety of fruit trees or plants fro TSC? I know stay away from the typical big box places, and nurseries are few and far between around me. What about tractor supply? Does anyone know if their plants/trees are treated or are they bee safe?


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

did you try your county extension, can't remember what they are called but when I lived in Mass. they sold trees and berry bushes in the spring, always got good plants. I was a TSC this past weekend and the trees they had up here were already leafed out, sitting in the temps below freezing they didn't like the environment.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

They are all fine! all this hubbub over plants is in regard to neonicitoids. There is ample university research indicating that Noenics do not transcend the reproductive barrier, Thus they do not effect pollen or nectar.
The problem with neonics is during the planting. dust from the coated seed settles on blooming flowers where it them effects pollinators. But as in most things extremists want to cram their beliefs down everyone's throat.


----------

